# 挺过这一关：很遗憾， 女王老人家没有<挺过这一关>



## yuechu

大家好！

A 网友 recently sent me the following message: 很遗憾， 女王老人家没有<挺过这一关>. (I hope he doesn't mind if I ask about it here!   )
I was wondering what 挺过这一关 means exactly. Is 过 the verb? or is 挺 the verb? (or are they both the verb? 挺过?)

Thanks!


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> A 网友 recently sent me the following message: 很遗憾， 女王老人家没有<挺过这一关>. (I hope he doesn't mind if I ask about it here!   )
> I was wondering what 挺过这一关 means exactly. Is 过 the verb? or is 挺 the verb? (or are they both the verb? 挺过?)
> 
> Thanks!


没有挺过 means not pull through.

挺 means to stand up to some difficult situation.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I see. Thanks for your help, Ovaltine888! 😃


----------



## 龙虾饭

In my opinion,挺 is the verb.And the 过 means a kind of state that you have done something.For example:
_"我已经吃过饭了"_ means "_I have already had the meal."_
The phrase 过 in Chinese means the perfect tense.


----------



## azhong

Agreed with 龍蝦飯 in #4.
Verb +  adv
吃過，爬上，做完，寫下，躺平 etc


----------



## brofeelgood

With regard to #4 and #5, it's not the same use of 「过」, is it?

我挺过这一关了  
我挺不过这一关  
我没挺过这一关 

我吃过饭了 
我吃不过饭 
我没吃过饭  but


----------



## skating-in-bc

我吃過飯了 ==> 過 (時態助詞): 表示已經

我没吃過飯 ==> 過 (時態助詞): 表示曾經

過關 ==> 過 (verb) = 度。如：「過節」、「過了一生」。
我過了這一關 
我(挺)過了這一關 ==> 挺, the coverb of the compound verb 挺過, describes the manner of 過 (like the English compound verb '_force-feed_', in which 'force' describes the manner of 'feed').


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies! 
and thanks, Skating-in-bc, for your clear explanation! 😃 I understand it much better now.


----------



## SuperXW

挺 literally means "get upright" so 挺住 often implies persistence and intransigence.


龙虾饭 said:


> And the 过 means a kind of state that you have done something. For example:
> _"我已经吃过饭了"_ means "_I have already had the meal."_
> The phrase 过 in Chinese means the perfect tense.


To be accurate, 过 here is closer to "to pass", not "already". 
Compare:
我*玩过*这一关了，但是*玩不过*下一关。to pass
我*玩过*这一关了，但他从来*没玩过*。already


----------



## 龙虾饭

SuperXW said:


> 挺 literally means "get upright" so 挺住 often implies persistence and intransigence.
> 
> To be accurate, 过 here is closer to "to pass", not "already".
> Compare:
> 我*玩过*这一关了，但是*玩不过*下一关。to pass
> 我*玩过*这一关了，但他从来*没玩过*。already


I do not agree with your opinion.
These two 过 are not the same meaning.In my previous example,过 is a word means a kind of condition that you have done something.Like "我吃过了””我做过了”
In your example,the second 过 means pass.But the first 过 can have two explanations.It can refer to ”过关“ which means "pass a game":I have played the game and passed it;while it can also mean that you have done something:"我玩过了”：just means I have played this game.


----------



## azhong

The examples given by brofeelgood in #6 are inspiring to me and have highlighted something I've never thought about. I agree 
with their judge on those sentences.

Having also read the other replies now, I personally will explain 過 in a more general way.

Gathering from all the replies, 過 implies the meanings of 
"past",  過去；
“ever", 做過， 玩過
"already", 吃過了，洗過了
“pass" 過關, 挺過, 
etc.

As you can see, all these meanings relates to "a period in the past". I think that's the general meaning of 過.


----------



## SuperXW

龙虾饭 said:


> I do not agree with your opinion.
> These two 过 are not the same meaning.In my previous example,过 is a word means a kind of condition that you have done something.Like "我吃过了””我做过了”
> In your example,the second 过 means pass.But the first 过 can have two explanations.It can refer to ”过关“ which means "pass a game":I have played the game and passed it;while it can also mean that you have done something:"我玩过了”：just means I have played this game.


That's almost the same to what I was saying.
So the two meanings have to be distinguished.
挺过 only fits “pass”.

By the way, in other contexts, there's even a third possibility of 玩过.

玩过
1. played and passed （通过）
我玩过这一关了，但是玩不过下一关。
可以用"玩不过"否定。

2. has played already （已经经历过）
我玩过这一关了，但他从来没玩过。
只能用“没玩过”否定，不能用“玩不过”否定。

3. played too much （过头、过分）
我昨晚玩过了，凌晨五点才睡。
重音必须在“过”上。


----------



## gonecar

龙虾饭 said:


> In my opinion,挺 is the verb.And the 过 means a kind of state that you have done something.For example:
> _"我已经吃过饭了"_ means "_I have already had the meal."_
> The phrase 过 in Chinese means the perfect tense.


在这个句子里，"挺"不是谓语核心词，"过" 也不是在表述"时态"。按你所说，原句的意思就变了。
女王挺这一关;
女王挺过这一关;
女王没挺过这一关;(According to your explanation, the sentence would sound to say "the queen has never experienced something called '挺关', which makes no sense.)


----------



## henter

yuechu said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for your help, Ovaltine888! 😃


这里的意思就是说女王没有活下来。太遗憾了。她让我想到了我奶奶。这里也可以用渡，也就是没能渡过这一关.


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

挺/挺住: hold on; stay up
关: stage / level as like in a game. Every difficult plight in life can be called a 关.
So, it means


> she didn't hold on and pass the plight -- died.


----------

